# ticket



## TWOBIT (Aug 26, 2006)

got my first ticket last week.what should a plee stupidity.she did not want to hear anything besides sign here.i think it was the color


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

How bad was it?


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

so give us the info ,what state you in and how fast were you going.There are a couple of cops on this forum ask for mercy!


----------



## TWOBIT (Aug 26, 2006)

55 in a 40.the wost part was i got it the day i got the car. 5 miles on the odomater.spotsylvania,va.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

55 in 40 very EZ with GTO 80 in 65 very EZ with GTO :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Fight it. Contact the city and look at how the speed limit was determined by asking for their engineering report. If something like 70% of the cars were over the limit in the official traffic survey -- state law may say that the limit is too low and constitutes an illegal speed trap.

While there's a good chance you're going to be found guilty -- there's no reason why you can't be the biggest PITA the law allows.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

I got a 77 in a 45 :seeya: 
It was my stupidity! An Audi was trying to be cute :lol: 



I checked with a Lawyer, it's only 1 point on my record so no big!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> I got a 77 in a 45 :seeya:
> It was my stupidity! An Audi was trying to be cute :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


*
You're only are getting 1 point for 32 mph over the posted speed limit? It may be in your best interest to contact the state and verify what that lawyer told you. If 1 point is all your getting, your state is generous.

Be glad you are not in PA.
My son had gotten 3 points for less than that. 

Did you nail the Audi? :lol: *


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *
> You're only are getting 1 point for 32 mph over the posted speed limit? It may be in your best interest to contact the state and verify what that lawyer told you. If 1 point is all your getting, your state is generous.
> 
> Be glad you are not in PA.
> ...


I live in PA and got a "racing on highways" ticket killing a 350 Z with my old Crossfire. That is only like a $185 fine- BUT- either a mandatory 6 months or 1yr suspension- sill a hell of a lot better than what a lot of states do now for racing! I went to court and spoke with the cop like a normal person and he was able to get it "reduced" to a "disorderly conduct" ticket. No points as it is not DMV related, but it was a summons just like a regular ticket would be. Only thing is it was ~$400- but well worth it considering how bad it could have been!

Heh- when I was talking to the cop, I said "come on, it's not like we were endangering anyone else. It was midnight- the only people on the road were me and him. Well, and you were there somewhere too apparently"- he got a kick out of it.. From what I heard from friends though- he was pissed that night because he just picked up chinese and he was pulling out when he saw us, so his food ended up getting cold- I'd be pissed too- living in a town where nothing ever happens, just driving away with my hot, fresh Chinese Food and having to morons fly past me at 130+ lol.

Pays to try to talk to them before hand to see what they'll do. I have even contacted them when they are on duty and just meet them somewere to talk. 9 out of 10 times, they'll just say "send it in not guilty and I'll work with you". I have noticed though that this seems to work better as I get older. I think a lot of times they try to really enforce it with younger kids for their safety.
Joe


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *
> You're only are getting 1 point for 32 mph over the posted speed limit? It may be in your best interest to contact the state and verify what that lawyer told you. If 1 point is all your getting, your state is generous.
> 
> Be glad you are not in PA.
> ...



The point system is different everywhere. A DUI in Cali is only 2 points, (I've never gotten one btw) you get 4 points in a year and your license is gone!  

I was surprised too, but the lawyer I talked to does ONLY moving violations, the fine is $350 and I checked the traffic code as well. Only 1 point :cheers


----------



## Wade M (Sep 4, 2006)

Personally, in my opinion, anyone caught street racing deserves to have their car taken away from them and their license revoked for a couple years. I don't care where it is, what time of night, anything.

There is a reason why there are drag strips...


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Here we go.....

Everyone has their opinion and they are entitled to it- just don't push it on me and we're fine..... I do have some sites for you to check out if interested in the subject- mention this to them and watch what happens . This is a big money thing to a lot of people, not the fast and furious crap that people think of lately. I do see a lot of crazy stuff where people race 5 cars at a time with people standing on the side of the road watching- that is downright stupid. However, I have also seen 2000 hp cars go at it in "organized" street races and I'll tell you, they are much more concerned with safety than a lot of the drag strips I have been to.. I'll do what I want, you do what you want though ok ? I am not some little 16 year old punk, I have been doing this a long time.
Joe


----------



## Wade M (Sep 4, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Here we go.....
> 
> Everyone has their opinion and they are entitled to it- just don't push it on me and we're fine..... I do have some sites for you to check out if interested in the subject- mention this to them and watch what happens . This is a big money thing to a lot of people, not the fast and furious crap that people think of lately. I do see a lot of crazy stuff where people race 5 cars at a time with people standing on the side of the road watching- that is downright stupid. However, I have also seen 2000 hp cars go at it in "organized" street races and I'll tell you, they are much more concerned with safety than a lot of the drag strips I have been to.. I'll do what I want, you do what you want though ok ? I am not some little 16 year old punk, I have been doing this a long time.
> Joe


I'm not pushing it on anyone, just stating an opinion. Did I call you out directly? Newp. Looks to be the other way around, so cool your spurs, buckaroo banzai.

All the "street racing done right is safe" hyperbole that you're spewing about won't change the fact that:
a) It's illegal.
b) It's an uncontrolled environment (i.e. - you don't have to worry about Joe Schmoe pulling out of the local 7 Eleven).

I don't care how long you, or anyone else, has been doing it. The amount of money involved (sizeable, I know) doesn't change a thing. I don't care what "dedicate sites" have to say about it. Anyone that engages in street racing is a Darwin Award candidate waiting to happen, not to mention a possible future vehicular manslaughter shingle winner.

Want to race? Meet me at the track. 
Otherwise, stay off my streets.


----------



## TWOBIT (Aug 26, 2006)

my best friend is a spotsylvania cop he told me to go to cort and plead guilty with an expliantion..explain to the gudge that you have a job that requares you to have a good driving record and the inportance of posted speed limits.you just baught the car hours ago and was not paying att.*ask for leanansy*.the worst he can do is to make you pay the thing.or best through it out.


----------



## Wade M (Sep 4, 2006)

TWOBIT said:


> my best friend is a spotsylvania cop he told me to go to cort and plead guilty with an expliantion..explain to the gudge that you have a job that requares you to have a good driving record and the inportance of posted speed limits.you just baught the car hours ago and was not paying att.*ask for leanansy*.the worst he can do is to make you pay the thing.or best through it out.


Going to court to fight a ticket is always a good idea. A buddy of mine, who was routinely busted for speeding (sometimes for just a few miles over, others for quite a bit - just had bad luck) came up with an entire presentation to fight the tickets based on how radar works, frontal area of his car vs others in the area, etc. Usually worked quite well.

Good luck!


----------



## TWOBIT (Aug 26, 2006)

*thank you * sept 25 the day


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

:cheers


Wade M said:


> I'm not pushing it on anyone, just stating an opinion. Did I call you out directly? Newp. Looks to be the other way around, so cool your spurs, buckaroo banzai.
> 
> All the "street racing done right is safe" hyperbole that you're spewing about won't change the fact that:
> a) It's illegal.
> ...


Wade M, let me guess, your all about the law, huh? I feel bad for your kids if you have any. Man, let me guess, your also the type that says, "By god, you need to be at least 21 years of age to drink beer!":cheers 
I agree, drag racing in town is not a good idea, but if you go outside of city limits on open highways, how is that terrible? And belive it or not Wade, there not just YOUR streets, we all pay taxes buddy, so lighten up. Yeah you have the right to drive your GTO below speed limit all day, but excuse those of us who bought this car that want to go over 30mph.:rofl:


----------



## Wade M (Sep 4, 2006)

NWeber said:


> :cheers
> 
> Wade M, let me guess, your all about the law, huh? I feel bad for your kids if you have any. Man, let me guess, your also the type that says, "By god, you need to be at least 21 years of age to drink beer!":cheers
> I agree, drag racing in town is not a good idea, but if you go outside of city limits on open highways, how is that terrible? And belive it or not Wade, there not just YOUR streets, we all pay taxes buddy, so lighten up. Yeah you have the right to drive your GTO below speed limit all day, but excuse those of us who bought this car that want to go over 30mph.:rofl:


Not all about the law..

Just not all about being stupid.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> The point system is different everywhere. A DUI in Cali is only 2 points, (I've never gotten one btw) you get 4 points in a year and your license is gone!
> 
> I was surprised too, but the lawyer I talked to does ONLY moving violations, the fine is $350 and I checked the traffic code as well. Only 1 point :cheers


*4 points and then suspended? DAMN that is nuts.... My son went over the 6 point mark... he took the class and had 2 points I believe given back.... His license was then suspended for 6 months and after he got it back... The letter stated the state mandates that a reinstated license comes with 5 points. He has to go one year without getting 1 point or he loses it again. I don't think it's right.

I've been driving 33 years and only ever had one ticket for going 40 in a 25.... 3 points..... MANY MANY years ago...With my luck I'd tangle with one of the cars around here that keep calling me out... and I'd get nailed..... so far so good.

I have 0 tolerance for DUI... IMO anyone caught DUI should be banned for life. I don't care of the circumstances... No If's and's or but's. When a person DUI kills someone.... they mame that person's entire family.... I've lost friends to DUI drivers.... senseless. 
*


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Wade M said:


> I'm not pushing it on anyone, just stating an opinion. Did I call you out directly? Newp. Looks to be the other way around, so cool your spurs, buckaroo banzai.
> 
> All the "street racing done right is safe" hyperbole that you're spewing about won't change the fact that:
> a) It's illegal.
> ...


]
Not trying to argue with some stranger over the net about varying opinions yet again- but....

No, you didn't call me out directly- however, since I was the only one who made a racing comment, who else was it directed at ? I fully understand the uncontrolled environment comment, but anybody who races where there are cross streets, businesses, houses, etc. is a flat out moron and if I ever caught someone doing it on my neighborhood streets, I'd break their neck- but that does not mean that we are all "future darwin award candidates". I will never race in traffic or any of the obove mentioned conditions- anyone who does is an *******. Hell, where we ran in FL was two side by side dead end roads with no cross streets that were about 2 miles long in an undeveloped area- one car had each road- that is even safer than any track I have been to . I agree that the ones racing in traffic and such are heading for a vehicular manslaughter charge, and nothing gets my blood boiling like seeing people weave through traffic racing like they are in some movie- but like I said- too many people stereotype "street racing" as just that. If the ones involved have half a brain, it is quite the opposite.

And not to bring up the all too common "like you never speed" crap- it is true. Everyone who mentions racing being illegal usually has at least one or two posts mentioning "I opened her up today and shut her down at 85- man, this thing is fast"- umm, last time I checked, that was "illegal" too and just because it was done in what they determine to be a safe manner, it does not make it any less dangerous or illegal than racing going by your logic. Now, if another car happened to be accelerating alongside you- that would be a race. Was your "sprited sprint" that much more dangerous or illegal than a race in your opinion?

No biggie, like I said- all are entitled to their opinions, just don't insult as you had with the Darwin comments and such and all is well - it is just a friendly discussion between two varying opinions.
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Wade M said:


> Going to court to fight a ticket is always a good idea. A buddy of mine, who was routinely busted for speeding (sometimes for just a few miles over, others for quite a bit - just had bad luck) came up with an entire presentation to fight the tickets based on how radar works, frontal area of his car vs others in the area, etc. Usually worked quite well.
> 
> Good luck!


Hmm, then that makes him another future darwin candidate, huh ?


----------



## Wade M (Sep 4, 2006)

Note that no where in that post did I say he was intelligent. I've used the phrase "room temp IQ" on more than one occasion with him.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Wade M said:


> Note that no where in that post did I say he was intelligent. I've used the phrase "room temp IQ" on more than one occasion with him.


I have to admit- that's pretty funny .
Joe


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Wade? (or anyone), have you ever gunned it past someone to beat them through a merg onto the freeway? Or from a 2 lane to a one lane road? Gunned it past someone to get over one lane to turn? Ever just gone WOT to see what the GTO could do? If you answered no to any of these, why did you buy a GTO :confused 

If you answered yes to any of these, you sir are a street racer.




Peace Bro :seeya:


----------



## TheEricHarris (Aug 25, 2005)

If anyone is in Clark county (Las Vegas) and gets a ticket, go see these guys:

http://www.cpklaw.com/traffic.shtml

They'll turn any traffic citation into a parking ticket. I wish there were law firms like this everywhere! 

I had them turn my 55 in a 35 ticket into a $100 parking ticket. I just had to take the ticket to their office and in 6 months, come back and write a check out to the Justice Court. No records and no going to court. I guess they change everyone's court date to the same date, so they go to fight hundreds of tickets at the same time and just bargan with the judge. Me and my coworkers have used them numerous times, all 100% free (except the expensive parking ticket lol.. so the city gets their money)


----------

